# pic of my crystal white babies



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's the latest picture of my Crystal White Bee babies. I counted 9 in this
shot, but there's at least 20 of them. Doing well. Pic is taken of them inside
the marina box.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

so it looks like I have some mischlings in amongst my crystal white bee babies.
you can see the red spot and band on the ones on the side wall of the box. They are also distinct in the way they carry themselves...head up, whereas the crystal whites and more straight out.

These will be the babies from my OEBT mamma, who had hers a few days before the CWB mamma dropped hers.

Can't wait till they are up a bit to get a better look at them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Babies went into the main tank today and are happily crawling all over the
place. Hope to get some more pics soon.


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats!!! Great job!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

man, things like this make me miss my fw shrimp days haha


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh Jaysan you know once you go shrimp you never go back! You'll be at
it again soon I bet

How about these beauties to whet your appetitie 
These Fancy Red Tigers and the Crystals are my new projects.










or this unique Tiger!









An on a good note...my Mamma Crystal White Bee is berried again


----------

